# Hyper Greeter(s)?



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Do you have a hyper or excited greeter? I found this method VERY useful in teaching Emma to calm down for guests. I had to modify it for her a little bit. Because while she was in the pin, she was very calm. So I used the reward of taking her out of the pin when she was calm. But once she got out of hand I would put her right back in the pin.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

thank you, I'm going to have a look at that. In a way, I don't blame Mol for being excited when someone comes coz I am too -
we live a pretty boring flippin life here.......


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> thank you, I'm going to have a look at that. In a way, I don't blame Mol for being excited when someone comes coz I am too -
> we live a pretty boring flippin life here.......


You're welcome. I as well don't blame them for being excited. I hope to let Emma actually walk up to the person to greet them. Jumping and tripping them isn't proper greeting xD


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep that'd be Duke. The typical Boxer; wag your butt all over the place, kidney beaning, jumping up and down (not on people anymore though), as long as he knows you. Only if I put Duke in an ex-pen I'm sure he'd jump out somehow.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

My male is like impossible to settle down, after 30 minutes or so he will, but if the person looks at him or talks to him, it's all over again and he hypes up like mad. Unfortunately it's impossible getting the b/f and the main friend that comes over to just ignore the dog! People are just as hard to train.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Yep that'd be Duke. The typical Boxer; wag your butt all over the place, kidney beaning, jumping up and down (not on people anymore though), as long as he knows you. Only if I put Duke in an ex-pen I'm sure he'd jump out somehow.


I could see a large dog jumping it as well. Maybe use a crate? Or a gate in a closed off kitchen or room that has front door viewing?



GoingPostal said:


> My male is like impossible to settle down, after 30 minutes or so he will, but if the person looks at him or talks to him, it's all over again and he hypes up like mad. Unfortunately it's impossible getting the b/f and the main friend that comes over to just ignore the dog! People are just as hard to train.


It really does take patience with both animals and humans. Most men have the thought of "it's just a dog, let it act like a dog."


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

This is a different way that I used, but looks affective. 

I taught my dogs the "place" command. They know to go to the blanket/bed that I tell them to. They are to be on the spot and not allowed off until told otherwise. When people come over, I tell them "bed" and they go get in their spots and wait quietly and patiently until they are invited to get up when they are calm.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Makovach said:


> This is a different way that I used, but looks affective.
> 
> I taught my dogs the "place" command. They know to go to the blanket/bed that I tell them to. They are to be on the spot and not allowed off until told otherwise. When people come over, I tell them "bed" and they go get in their spots and wait quietly and patiently until they are invited to get up when they are calm.


That's great if your dog responds during high excitement times. But Emma unfortunately has to be told over and over to get into her bed. And even then, her excitement will cause her to break.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

PunkyPug said:


> That's great if your dog responds during high excitement times. But Emma unfortunately has to be told over and over to get into her bed. And even then, her excitement will cause her to break.


Well it didnt start with ease. It started with obedience training teaching them sit/down/stay. Then we started on a leash in their spot until they were good at their commands off lead. In the beginning, they were tied to something by their bed. It was a long process. lots of mess up and lots of distractions, but after a few weeks it got better and after a few months, they were pros. Now after a few years, they know its coming so they do it on their own


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

My male Standard Poodle, Seamus is almost the opposite. He'll be poking the people, sometimes jumping, but mainly just making a pest of himself. I just instruct the people to put a hand on his head. They don't even need to pat him, just acknowledge that they know he's there. As soon as they do that, he wanders off to lay down.




GoingPostal said:


> My male is like impossible to settle down, after 30 minutes or so he will, but if the person looks at him or talks to him, it's all over again and he hypes up like mad. Unfortunately it's impossible getting the b/f and the main friend that comes over to just ignore the dog! People are just as hard to train.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Dixie was a jumper on everyone! I just teach a sit/stay. When they are sitting calmly I give them attention. Once they are good with me, then I start bringing in more exciting people. They catch on pretty quick that if they want attention then they need to be sitting. If I don't want the, interacting at all with the guest, or at least not at first, then I put them in a down/stay. This is the way I've always done it, and its worked good for me. Its always nice to have other options in case something just doesn't click with a different dog!


----------

